# Michigan PE Experience



## ytaufiq (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Forum,

I need help. I just recently completed my FE in the State of Michigan and am looking to sit for the PE in April 2011. I will have almost 5 years of expereince, come this May. 2 years working under a PE, 3 years in General Engineering positions (network design, network engineering, , RF Engineerin etc..) Will I qualify to sit for the PE and obtain a license if I pass given my expereince and Michigan rules? See below. Any help you can provide will be very helpful.

Thanks,

"Michigan Work Experience Requirements

All applicants must provide verification of at least 4 years of acceptable engineering work experience obtained after having received an acceptable bachelors degree. Work experience must be verified by five persons, three of whom must be licensed professional engineers. "


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 23, 2010)

ytaufiq said:


> Hi Forum,
> I need help. I just recently completed my FE in the State of Michigan and am looking to sit for the PE in April 2011. I will have almost 5 years of expereince, come this May. 2 years working under a PE, 3 years in General Engineering positions (network design, network engineering, , RF Engineerin etc..) Will I qualify to sit for the PE and obtain a license if I pass given my expereince and Michigan rules? See below. Any help you can provide will be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



I don't think Michigan DLEG checked my work experience until I passed the PE exam and applied for licensure.


----------



## Tenesu (Dec 31, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> ytaufiq said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Forum,
> ...


After you pass the PE is when you submit the reference forms. Which I'm filling out now and are a total pain given that it's a PDF form with no user-entry fields (everything has to be hand written). As long as it's been 4 years after you graduated college w/an ABET degree you should be fine. You can always email the board though...


----------

